# state or lake records for bowfishing?



## Bowfishin93 (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if records are kept for state or lake records kept for bowfishin? Me and my buddy shot a grassie on toona last night that weighed 50.8 pounds and was 48 inches long. Just curious.


----------



## S Adams (May 12, 2014)

We need pictures! What's a grassie?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 12, 2014)

A grass carp lol every time I click upload file it won't bring up my photos.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 12, 2014)

Think I figured it out


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 12, 2014)

Zach with a common carp he shot that was between 25-30 pounds a couple weeks ago on toona


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 12, 2014)

You guys made the muddy water bowfishing IG page!


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 12, 2014)

Dam! There ain't many in toon congrats!


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 13, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> You guys made the muddy water bowfishing IG page!



Yeah I tagged them in it and they reposted. Thas mine and two of my buddies IG paged that they tagged us in. The one they posted of the gar with the bowfishing arrow in its mouth is one I took as well.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 13, 2014)

Stickemdeep said:


> Dam! There ain't many in toon congrats!



Thanks man I seen a big one about a week ago that took off as soon as it got in the lights and this one is the only other one I've seen.


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 13, 2014)

There's about 2 other people that I know that have shot or just seen one


----------



## jwoody79 (May 13, 2014)

Last year was the first time we'd seen them big grass carp and I think we shot 5 or 6. Haven't seen any this year but my buddies tore up the commons last Monday night, probably shot close to a hundred! Went back out 2 days later and the fishing was not near as good. Talked to my buddy that went out last night and said he didn't hardly see any, just a few groups of gar here and there. Will probably try again tomorrow, maybe they have moved up river??? 

What we did notice about those big grass carp is they ain't scared! We got into several of them last year and they charge the boat, you'd just see a huge wake coming at you so you had to be ready to shoot fast! If you ever see a center console with a t-top, shooting platform and several lights mounted on the front... That's us! Good to see more guys shooting toona, don't ever see anyone out on the water and we been shooting there for many years.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

I missed a huge grassie on Russell one night when we were running with the big motor about 15mph. What I would do for another chance.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (May 13, 2014)

I've shot toona for the last two years but not as much as I have this year. This was the first time we've seen them on toona. We have been out in a big 90's model bass atacker with lagihs clamped to it. We usally have a radio blaring. Well keep an eye out for yall when we go. I went and bought a new boat today that needs alot of work but im gonna deck it out just for bowfishing. We tried up river and didnt see hardly any but the weather has had them messed up i think, some nights we go we will kill a boat full and some nights we will only see a handful. With it raining off and on its had em messed up. 





jwoody79 said:


> Last year was the first time we'd seen them big grass carp and I think we shot 5 or 6. Haven't seen any this year but my buddies tore up the commons last Monday night, probably shot close to a hundred! Went back out 2 days later and the fishing was not near as good. Talked to my buddy that went out last night and said he didn't hardly see any, just a few groups of gar here and there. Will probably try again tomorrow, maybe they have moved up river???
> 
> What we did notice about those big grass carp is they ain't scared! We got into several of them last year and they charge the boat, you'd just see a huge wake coming at you so you had to be ready to shoot fast! If you ever see a center console with a t-top, shooting platform and several lights mounted on the front... That's us! Good to see more guys shooting toona, don't ever see anyone out on the water and we been shooting there for many years.


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 14, 2014)

We all need to exchange numbers and try and have a little fun shoot one weekend and see who all shows up! The gar are up the creeks and rivers I've been pounding them on branches of the etowah below the dam


----------



## S Adams (May 14, 2014)

Sticky you got a boat now?


----------



## markland (May 14, 2014)

GA does not recognize nor keep bowfishing records.
There are grass carp in Allatoona but not alot of them, we run across them every now and then but don't normally shoot them.  I mostly like to shoot the carp and goldfish myself.  Had 12 grass carp I found in 1 area that stayed there for about 7 years before they moved out and disappeared, but now they have showed up all over the lake.


----------



## Stickemdeep (May 14, 2014)

No but I'm a paying shooter haha


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 15, 2014)

Why don't you rotate them so I don't have to.

gt40


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks gt40, I tried and every time I posted them they came out sideways


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 28, 2014)

Bowfishin93 said:


> Thanks gt40, I tried and every time I posted them they came out sideways



When you rotate them you need to click on save.

gt40


----------

